# Pokemon Apokelypse: Live Action Trailer HD



## Reisen Bunny (Sep 24, 2010)

Umm...


----------



## JeffDelucia (Sep 24, 2010)

Woah.


----------



## avgdi (Sep 24, 2010)

I think it looks awesome!

Too bad they aren't making the whole movie.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh my god, this is the greatest thing I have ever seen.

EDIT: not the greatest ...


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 24, 2010)

I wish this was a real movie it seems so cool


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 24, 2010)

The movie length has to be at least 150... or more to see.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 24, 2010)

No Pokémon should be a fighting type. Not like this.

anyway, good trailer.


----------



## Reisen Bunny (Sep 24, 2010)

Ash catching the Snorlax at 2:20 actually looks sick.


----------



## gon (Sep 25, 2010)

Acting was horrible.


----------

